# How dumb the support can be...



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

I am totally amazed/mind-blown by the response from Flex. When I accepted the block for 12:00 at 11:58 (someone dropped it at the last minute), I figured if I drove in best condition of traffic I could get there in time to check in. However, just to make sure this wouldn't count against me if I was late, I called the support on the way to let them know. The phone support preventative was sweet and totally understanding. She thanked me for told me there would be no problem because the block was thrown to me at the last minute. Indeed, I arrived 2 minutes late for check-in and had to contact someone at warehouse to activate my scanner. On the other hand, the idiotic email "flex team" was neither understanding nor logical. The first email was quite like an automatic reply when someone was flagged as late so I wrote back and explained the situation. And look at his/her response...


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

That's awful. I'd keep writing back until it's taken if your profile . If they don't answer one day , write again the next day . . . Don't give up


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

So YOU accepted a block only 2 minutes before the block starts. How can anybody be to blame but YOU? It doesn't matter how the block was released (did someone tell you they were releasing it, I don't think so).

Those last minute blocks should be left for folks fishing at WH who can make it in time to check in. Don't blame anyone for your error in judgement.

In the future, if you are cutting it close to check in time, use the "?" in the upper right corner and select "I've arrive at location but GPS is not working". You will be checked in at the correct time if you do this (in time).


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

chefseth said:


> So YOU accepted a block only 2 minutes before the block starts. How can anybody be to blame but YOU? It doesn't matter how the block was released (did someone tell you they were releasing it, I don't think so).
> 
> Those last minute blocks should be left for folks fishing at WH who can make it in time to check in. Don't blame anyone for your error in judgement.
> 
> In the future, if you are cutting it close to check in time, use the "?" in the upper right corner and select "I've arrive at location but GPS is not working". You will be checked in at the correct time if you do this (in time).


Thanks for the tip about checking in. I will definitely do that the next time. However, what you mentioned earlier was a little off-topic. Should I accept that block at 11:58? Maybe not. However, their phone support vs their email support were conflicting each other with their responses. One told me there would be no problem and one, even after my explanation and mentioned the call I made on the way there, still responsed in a robotic, unlogical, and unsympathetic way.
If we look for who to blame then the argument could go a lot different way: me accepting the block, the guy who forfeit it at last minute, the phone support which did not leave a note on my account, the software engineer who design this app (If I was him I would design a queue that's for standby people at the warehouse and they can check-in the queue to get the blocks of other people who dropping at last minutes), and finally the robot who responded to my email. Let's not focus on any of those anyway.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

For future reference: phone support can ONLY (try to) help you with packages you are delivering. They have told me they have nothing to do with maintenance of blocks since we are IC.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you for the info. After driving for a couple weeks, I realized that we IC didn't have much support/sympathy from Amazon. Sometimes they throw me a 4-5 hours worth of delivering time for my 3 hour block and expect me to deliver them all without extra pay. I knew that by dropping 4 packages back at Amazon and flagged them as "delivery would be too late" (after delivering 4 hours for 3 hour block), received an email the day after .


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

KILLERST said:


> Thank you for the info. After driving for a couple weeks, I realized that we IC didn't have much support/sympathy from Amazon. Sometimes they throw me a 4-5 hours worth of delivering time for my 3 hour block and expect me to deliver them all without extra pay. I knew that by dropping 4 packages back at Amazon and flagged them as "delivery would be too late" (after delivering 4 hours for 3 hour block), received an email the day after .


That is why I never accept 3 hour blocks. Also because $54 doesn't justify me making the trip to and from the warehouse in addition to the rest of the driving which results in the same expenses incurred from a 4 hour block.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

You have to be real nice to phone support and they will check your profile out, it takes a while. First day, I called with newbie flag question because my 1st block ended at 7pm and my 2nd started at 7p.m., so there was an app issue saying I was late for my shift when in fact I was super early and finished early. Support said everything showed as delivered and nothing was wrong. They need to step up their game, I've never had any real issues with the app though.. I think the phone we are using makes a difference.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> That is why I never accept 3 hour blocks. Also because $54 doesn't justify me making the trip to and from the warehouse in addition to the rest of the driving which results in the same expenses incurred from a 4 hour block.


I haven't seen any other block length other than 3 hours in my area Springfield, VA....The good thing is I live 10 minutes from the warehouse.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> You have to be real nice to phone support and they will check your profile out, it takes a while. First day, I called with newbie flag question because my 1st block ended at 7pm and my 2nd started at 7p.m., so there was an app issue saying I was late for my shift when in fact I was super early and finished early. Support said everything showed as delivered and nothing was wrong. They need to step up their game, I've never had any real issues with the app though.. I think the phone we are using makes a difference.


Being super nice not gonna do any good. Amazon Support people are incompetent and they have no idea what to do, it might help if they know what is going on and they have been trained to do so. They are only trained how copy and paste and how to read the pre determined script!!!!
I rather smash my head to the wall instead of calling them, they are worst than Tiger Direct.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

the email is an automated reply


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Being super nice not gonna do any good. Amazon Support people are incompetent and they have no idea what to do, it might help if they know what is going on and they have been trained to do so. They are only trained how copy and paste and how to read the pre determined script!!!!
> I rather smash my head to the wall instead of calling them, they are worst than Tiger Direct.


I'm just suggesting what worked for me. "I don't mean to bother you, but I'm unsure how to resolve this issue. I was told by the warehouse supervisor to call support. Email hasn't worked. I don't want to penalized for etc.." or something of the sort. The dude went out of his way and found my driver profile.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

chefseth said:


> For future reference: phone support can ONLY (try to) help you with packages you are delivering. They have told me they have nothing to do with maintenance of blocks since we are IC.


This is true, everything is so automated, I wouldnt take a support persons word that they are going to make sure the late show doesnt count against you. Even when the warehouse people sign you in, you still get the email.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> That is why I never accept 3 hour blocks. Also because $54 doesn't justify me making the trip to and from the warehouse in addition to the rest of the driving which results in the same expenses incurred from a 4 hour block.


Yeah, I know some places only offer 3 hour blocks but ay my warehouse 3 hour blocks take longer to complete than 4 hour blocks.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

One time I had a quasi-intelligent sounding CSR and she and I laughed when we both said "You/I'll still have to email support regarding this..."


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

chefseth said:


> So YOU accepted a block only 2 minutes before the block starts. How can anybody be to blame but YOU? It doesn't matter how the block was released (did someone tell you they were releasing it, I don't think so).
> 
> Those last minute blocks should be left for folks fishing at WH who can make it in time to check in. Don't blame anyone for your error in judgement.
> 
> In the future, if you are cutting it close to check in time, use the "?" in the upper right corner and select "I've arrive at location but GPS is not working". You will be checked in at the correct time if you do this (in time).


Agree with your first point. It most likely was a block dropped at the last minute when they realized they needed another driver. There were probably 4 drivers sitting there who would have been on time.

The "GPS not working" WILL get you deactivated if not used correctly. I have had support call and challenge me on my location. It was for Hot Wheels and I explained that I was in an area closer to the restaurants rather than the random cross street location. They gave it the OK and said they were monitoring because people were misusing the feature. They have two options, deactivate abusers, or remove it from the app and make the rest of us suffer. I'd prefer the former.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> The "GPS not working" WILL get you deactivated if not used correctly. I have had support call and challenge me on my location.


It was a blue vest who told me about this...

When Hot Wheels started in Seattle in May, I complained that it sucked that I would drive 10 minutes north to wait for a ping to bring me 15 minutes south. At the time, the app didn't indicate to STAND BY near intersections. So he said to use the GPS Isn't Working feature and to just hang out under a new request came.

Nowadays, the app will indicate at the beginning of the shift where I should start (and return after each restaurant delivery). Nevertheless, I use the feature when I'm still en route, esp as xx:05 is approaching.

I use the feature once every 15-20 blocks, but I've never received email on phone notification of my abuse. I guess that is something to look forward to someday.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

chefseth said:


> It was a blue vest who told me about this...
> 
> When Hot Wheels started in Seattle in May, I complained that it sucked that I would drive 10 minutes north to wait for a ping to bring me 15 minutes south. At the time, the app didn't indicate to STAND BY near intersections. So he said to use the GPS Isn't Working feature and to just hang out under a new request came.
> 
> ...


With Hot Wheels they understand the situation. But the advice was given to someone who was heading to the warehouse and would be 10 minutes late.


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah, I know some places only offer 3 hour blocks but ay my warehouse 3 hour blocks take longer to complete than 4 hour blocks.


That seems to be the trend at Commerce too.


----------

